# Burstner Argos 748 Table?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

We purchased our 2005 Burstner on 1st March and collected a few days later. The seller (private sale) forgot to put the table top on the van. When we discovered it was missing we contacted the seller who said he'd get it sent down to us. A coiple of days later, the fixing hardware arrived in the post and we anticpated the table top a few days later.

Roll forward 6 weeks and no table top! We've tried ringing, texting, emailing & even snail mail but nothing - the guy's gone to ground and we've not heard a peep from him!

So, I'm considering getting something made and wonder if anyone could possibly let me have a paper template, dimensions or whatever that would help me get something sorted?

Cheers

John


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi John

Is it wall fixed or standalone on a pedestal?

Regards

Mike

P.S. Is this any help, see bottom of the page.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/tables-legs--shelf-brackets-28-c.asp


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Mike - I'll check out the link you included in a mo.

Meanwhile, here's the only picture I have of the table top we just never got 










John


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

No, ours is fixed to the wall so just a rectangle with bow end.

Nothing is simple, checked out a couple of sites that do loads of parts but no table tops. BTW you were looking for quite a few bits and pieces, did you find these peeps?

http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=17

I bought some door catch parts and they were a fifth of the main dealer price.

If you want to get an idea of how much an original replacement is from the factory, try the Bürstner agent, Camper UK, Lincoln. People seem to find them very helpful and reasonably priced.

Regards

Mike


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Try O'Leary's they do carry table tops by the dozen. 
You could also check out the Peterborough Show this weekend, where there should be several stands carrying table tops. You may also find a van like yours for sale and be able to identify the exact table.
Burstner parts are not cheap but may well be available from an agent like CamperUK.
Alan


----------

